# Project Stumpbroke 3120xp



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 20, 2013)

I love my job. I get to play with stuff like this. 119cc's of Brand new, just off the shelf Swedish muscle.


----------



## k5alive (Mar 20, 2013)

Brand honking new.... this is gonna be good


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 20, 2013)

I started out making the carb adjustable on the high side.

Before





After


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 20, 2013)

This saw will be getting the stage 2 treatment other than the carb work & an unlimited coil.






Sqishband and base cut.





Everything laid out. I got plenty of elbow room in here.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 21, 2013)

All done.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 21, 2013)

And for the muffler


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 21, 2013)

And the moment you've been waitin for.

[video=youtube_share;av9XGBuUenI]http://youtu.be/av9XGBuUenI[/video]


----------



## Mtthwvn (Mar 21, 2013)

Man.... That thing is a wood eatin monster... Thanks for the video. Been on a few threads where you have to skim through 30 some odd pages just to see a clip of the saw running, and then after that a few still don't have any.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 21, 2013)

As always, a great thread!

What is in the carb in the H spot before you add the screw?


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 21, 2013)

Damn stump that sounds awesome with that pipe.... that looks like one bad mam a jam a!!!!! Wish I had the cash I would be sending one your way..... what kinda rpms is that thing turning buried?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 21, 2013)

manyhobies said:


> As always, a great thread!
> 
> What is in the carb in the H spot before you add the screw?



It's just a blind hole.



Buffhunter said:


> Damn stump that sounds awesome with that pipe.... that looks like one bad mam a jam a!!!!! Wish I had the cash I would be sending one your way..... what kinda rpms is that thing turning buried?



Thanks, I'm liking the pipes I've been doin too. not to loud & flows real good.
It was turning around 10,300 in the cut with an 8 pin rim.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Mar 21, 2013)

What pitch are you tapping the hole with?

and just to check my eye ball powers on this one 
(have an odd vision issue and trying gauge my photo reading)
are you boring the squish and facing the base with same tool.
...nothing wrong with not needing to swap tools.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 21, 2013)

Another excellent job done Stumpy. I sure would like to be a fly on the wall in the stumpshack durring one of these builds. Not saying you draw flies.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 21, 2013)

LegDeLimber said:


> What pitch are you tapping the hole with?
> 
> and just to check my eye ball powers on this one
> (have an odd vision issue and trying gauge my photo reading)
> ...



It's a 8 -32 screw for the carb.

I use different tools & setup for the squishband & base.



rogue60 said:


> Its like night and day that thing rips!, Great to see clear photos as well ..With all the cheap technology now day's you would wonder why most photos now day's seem to be taken with a potato..



THanks, I know there isn't a huge time difference, but the saw has a whole different feel. I can lay on the thing now. It'll just get better when it gets broke in. 
All I'm using a Kodak easyshare camera. Nothing special at all. 



andydodgegeek said:


> Another excellent job done Stumpy. I sure would like to be a fly on the wall in the stumpshack durring one of these builds. Not saying you draw flies.:msp_w00t:



It does smell in here quite often.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 21, 2013)

Sounds good Stumpy. The big saws are a huge disappointment as they come from the factory here in the US. They really wake up with some mods. Did you mod the carb yourself?


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Mar 21, 2013)

good job. yeah i saw it bog couple times in the before vid. i knew you was gonna be famous. can i have your autograph?
wondering about the high side screw. any way you could pull it out and get a pic of the end?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 21, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Sounds good Stumpy. The big saws are a huge disappointment as they come from the factory here in the US. They really wake up with some mods. Did you mod the carb yourself?



Yes they are very disappointing stock. 
Yes I done the carb myself.



jerrycmorrow said:


> good job. yeah i saw it bog couple times in the before vid. i knew you was gonna be famous. can i have your autograph?
> wondering about the high side screw. any way you could pull it out and get a pic of the end?



I'll sign your saws at the GTG:rolleyes2:
I'd rather not pull the screw out right now. I cut a shoulder & tapered the end. nothing real fancy.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Mar 21, 2013)

Excellent thread as always . Waiting patiently.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 21, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Excellent thread as always . Waiting patiently.



HAHA, I've got a 346xp to do, then yours is next. What do you think about a 94cc, Jonny VS husky shootout vid??


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 21, 2013)

Not as big of a beast but I wonder how a 2100 would stack up against this thing?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 21, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Not as big of a beast but I wonder how a 2100 would stack up against this thing?



Now that's a question I might be able to answer in a week or so.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 21, 2013)

I really just wanna run that thing!
Having the carb adjustable is gonna be priceless...


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Mar 21, 2013)

no problem on taking the screw out. unnerstand.
i got some saws with fixed H. some look like they have bosses and could be drilled. wondering what are the specifics regarding drilling and tapping. is it just a standard carbon screw? what angle did you grind the end of the screw? i'm guessing you kinda matched the angle on the L screw? any problems removing drilling debris from the passages? anything else to consider?


----------



## nstueve (Mar 21, 2013)

not to take any credit at all, but I did tell doug he needs to do all his saws! lol... These saws are going to rock come summer! Is there a long bar shoot out at hedgefest? Wish I woulda known that... :msp_mellow:

Can't wait to run these monsters, any of the 4 of them will be fun to run!


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 21, 2013)

jerrycmorrow said:


> no problem on taking the screw out. unnerstand.
> i got some saws with fixed H. some look like they have bosses and could be drilled. wondering what are the specifics regarding drilling and tapping. is it just a standard carbon screw? what angle did you grind the end of the screw? i'm guessing you kinda matched the angle on the L screw? any problems removing drilling debris from the passages? anything else to consider?



just tapping the predrilled boss on the carb and adding a needle does not make the carb fully adjustable. all it does is allow you to add more fuel to the high side than the fixed jet allows. to make a 3120 carb fully adjustable you must make a new main nozzle for it,block off the fixed jet,re route the fuel to the new high side needle and reroute the fuel to the low side needle. i have a 3120 here now that just has a needle added and it does nothing but make the saw 4 stroke unless under a massive load. stumpy you should show a pic of how its made fully adjustable so people will understand the process better.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 21, 2013)

jerrycmorrow said:


> no problem on taking the screw out. unnerstand.
> i got some saws with fixed H. some look like they have bosses and could be drilled. wondering what are the specifics regarding drilling and tapping. is it just a standard carbon screw? what angle did you grind the end of the screw? i'm guessing you kinda matched the angle on the L screw? any problems removing drilling debris from the passages? anything else to consider?



All basic stuff, carbon screw, taper is at whatever degree, remove welchplugs & main nozzle to keep things clean. 



nstueve said:


> not to take any credit at all, but I did tell doug he needs to do all his saws! lol... These saws are going to rock come summer! Is there a long bar shoot out at hedgefest? Wish I woulda known that... :msp_mellow:
> 
> Can't wait to run these monsters, any of the 4 of them will be fun to run!



Thanks, I owe you a big hug......... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 21, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> just tapping the predrilled boss on the carb and adding a needle does not make the carb fully adjustable. all it does is allow you to add more fuel to the high side than the fixed jet allows. to make a 3120 carb fully adjustable you must make a new main nozzle for it,block off the fixed jet,re route the fuel to the new high side needle and reroute the fuel to the low side needle. i have a 3120 here now that just has a needle added and it does nothing but make the saw 4 stroke unless under a massive load. stumpy you should show a pic of how its made fully adjustable so people will understand the process better.



Main jet is plugged and it will lean out to past 14K, which should be lean enough. This isn't a thread on how to make the 3120 carb adjustable, but I might do a thread on down the road about that. This is just a thread to show what I've been up to.


----------



## cat-face timber (Mar 21, 2013)

Stumpy I hate you even more now...

All I need is another BIG HUSKY....
BUT DAMMIT!

Going to Laughlin soon, might win enough to buy one...


Your work, as always looks amazing..


----------



## Adam Smith (Mar 21, 2013)

Stumpy, When I seen your pics and video you got a standing ovation from me. Top notch and great job. I was looking at your pics and it shows your craftsmanship with your port work and attention to detail super great. Also it think its awesome the way that you are free to tell anyone your secerets that you have spent countless hours and money to figure out. I come from a automotive racing background that when you ask someone a question about a set up or a trick they just look at you like you kicked there favorite huntin dog. Hats off


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 21, 2013)

Adam Smith said:


> Stumpy, When I seen your pics and video you got a standing ovation from me. Top notch and great job. I was looking at your pics and it shows your craftsmanship with your port work and attention to detail super great. Also it think its awesome the way that you are free to tell anyone your secerets that you have spent countless hours and money to figure out. I come from a automotive racing background that when you ask someone a question about a set up or a trick they just look at you like you kicked there favorite huntin dog. Hats off



Thanks. I do keep a few things tucked away in my back pocket.


----------



## nstueve (Mar 21, 2013)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Thanks, I owe you a big hug......... :msp_thumbup:



what??? no kiss with that hug! :msp_ohmy:


and honestly I have to give credit to doug for sending the brand new 3120 down... I figured he'd wait till the warranty was up! Kudos to Stumpy on some great builds and to doug for supplying the awesome saws!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 21, 2013)

nstueve said:


> what??? no kiss with that hug! :msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> and honestly I have to give credit to doug for sending the brand new 3120 down... I figured he'd wait till the warranty was up! Kudos to Stumpy on some great builds and to doug for supplying the awesome saws!



Yep, Doug has been a pleasure to work with.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 21, 2013)

Interesting...Why did Husqy ruin the saws to begin with?

I have a 1996 3120 and it has no electronic limiter in the coil and the carb came with high and low adjustment needles from the factory. It sounds rather similar to your upgraded version.

I cannot imagine that these changes were done to make it more reliable, safer, or to save money on warranty issues. After all, this one has made it for over 16 years.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 21, 2013)

pdqdl said:


> Interesting...Why did Husqy ruin the saws to begin with?
> 
> I have a 1996 3120 and it has no electronic limiter in the coil and the carb came with high and low adjustment needles from the factory. It sounds rather similar to your upgraded version.
> 
> I cannot imagine that these changes were done to make it more reliable, safer, or to save money on warranty issues. After all, this one has made it for over 16 years.



I have no idea why they did it.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Mar 21, 2013)

Appreciate your answers here.

Realized my brain cramp on the machining set ups.
wasn't thinking in terms of an arbor for the base cut.
Still thinking like I've got a removable head cylinder (the motorcycle days)
set up in a large 4-jaw, to bore the i.d. and a light skim of the base
to keep things squared.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Mar 21, 2013)

pdqdl said:


> Interesting...Why did Husqy ruin the saws to begin with?
> 
> I have a 1996 3120 and it has no electronic limiter in the coil and the carb came with high and low adjustment needles from the factory. It sounds rather similar to your upgraded version.
> 
> I cannot imagine that these changes were done to make it more reliable, safer, or to save money on warranty issues. After all, this one has made it for over 16 years.



since when does the EPA mandate things with reliability as a concern. It can be argued it's actually quite the opposite. All they care about is what exits the exhaust in ppm's....if it happens to shorten the lifespan of the saw, o well.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 21, 2013)

LegDeLimber said:


> Appreciate your answers here.
> 
> Realized my brain cramp on the machining set ups.
> wasn't thinking in terms of an arbor for the base cut.
> ...



Don't worry, I have them moments about every 60 seconds.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## johnfawn2000 (Mar 21, 2013)

*395 or 3120*



stumpys customs said:


> yes they are very disappointing stock.
> Yes i done the carb myself.
> 
> 
> ...


 stumpys,which has the most to gain the 3120 or 395 new in box,to do your magic.thanks my income tax refund come in and this is some she money.money she dont kno about thanks


----------



## torinocobra (Mar 21, 2013)

pdqdl said:


> Interesting...Why did Husqy ruin the saws to begin with?
> 
> I have a 1996 3120 and it has no electronic limiter in the coil and the carb came with high and low adjustment needles from the factory. It sounds rather similar to your upgraded version.
> 
> I cannot imagine that these changes were done to make it more reliable, safer, or to save money on warranty issues. After all, this one has made it for over 16 years.



Please, please, PLEASE post photos of the factory H needle showing how the air filter base and air filter are notched around it!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 21, 2013)

johnfawn2000 said:


> stumpys,which has the most to gain the 3120 or 395 new in box,to do your magic.thanks my income tax refund come in and this is some she money.money she dont kno about thanks



About the same. I would personally have more use for a 395, but a 3120 would be sweet.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 21, 2013)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Yes they are very disappointing stock.
> Yes I done the carb myself.



Nice work


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 21, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Nice work



I give it my best.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Zombiechopper (Mar 22, 2013)

hey Stumpy

I like how you do the upper transfers! Your intake and exhaust grinds are laser straight too... nicey nice grinding

Love the snap crackle pop lumpy cam sound of that one


----------



## excess650 (Mar 22, 2013)

pdqdl said:


> Interesting...Why did Husqy ruin the saws to begin with?
> 
> I have a 1996 3120 and it has no electronic limiter in the coil and the carb came with high and low adjustment needles from the factory. It sounds rather similar to your upgraded version.
> 
> I cannot imagine that these changes were done to make it more reliable, safer, or to save money on warranty issues. After all, this one has made it for over 16 years.



AFAIK, only the first few years (1988-1989) of 3120s in the USA had H adjustable carbs. Aussie and Canadian saws may have still had them, but they were gone from USA saws. Mine is a 1994 with 12K limit coil and no H adjustment on the carb. I purchased it very lightly used with original B&C!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 22, 2013)

There is a 3120 on craiglist here in Minnesota right now for$1250. Looks like new, says its still on its first chain. Just thought I would mention it.


----------



## torinocobra (Mar 22, 2013)

excess650 said:


> AFAIK, only the first few years (1988-1989) of 3120s in the USA had H adjustable carbs. Aussie and Canadian saws may have still had them, but they were gone from USA saws. Mine is a 1994 with 12K limit coil and no H adjustment on the carb. I purchased it very lightly used with original B&C!



Mine is an early one, 1989, it has the primer. No high though, or hole for adjustment in topcover, no clearance for h needle in air filter base or air filter. I've gone thru every IPL I can find (I think all of them) and can't find any different part numbers or the carb with the h. My walbro book doesn't list the carb with the h for the 3120, only all the other versions. Still trying to find signs of the ghost. Besides talk of them. :msp_tongue:


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 22, 2013)

torinocobra said:


> Please, please, PLEASE post photos of the factory H needle showing how the air filter base and air filter are notched around it!



Ok...maybe I'm wrong. 

I just went in and looked at it again. The screw ports on the outside _look_ like high & low adjustments, but that would predicate having a 3rd screw for idle speed, wouldn't it? Since I can't find a third needle, I'll write this off as ignorance on my part.

I'm not really too much of a chainsaw-tech kind of person. I am much more of a chainsaw-using expert. That is why I am following these threads...you can't learn anything new if you go around with blinders on.

Regarding the coil issue? I have been told that it was not rev limited. I have never been able to detect any high speed cutout of the ignition, and I have always been lead to believe that it was the later models were rev limited. If my old '96 version is the handicapped version of this saw, it has always been enough saw to keep me happy. 



***********************************************************************************
This saw is bad enough that I only keep it loaded with .404 chain. _I got tired of breaking chains in the middle of a tree removal._ .375 chain just isn't strong enough for this saw.

I had one of the biggest 4 lane streets in KCMO blockaded one sunday, just for a large tree removal. Fully approved with a permit, traffic barricades and detours marked, the whole nine yard of preparation. Get out the big saw to finish the job quickly and PING! The little chain on the little bar (36") broke! It had happened several times before, and that was the last time that saw got any 3/8ths chain to eat.


----------



## torinocobra (Mar 22, 2013)

pdqdl said:


> Ok...maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> I just went in and looked at it again. The screw ports on the outside _look_ like high & low adjustments, but that would predicate having a 3rd screw for idle speed, wouldn't it? Since I can't find a third needle, I'll write this off as ignorance on my part.
> 
> Thanks for following up. It's hard to tell what's what as for as adjustments go without pulling the topcover and looking closely at the carb. Again though, thanks for taking the time to respond. Now I know.:smile2:


----------



## excess650 (Mar 22, 2013)

I think it was around 2000 that the 9K rpm limit coils were added.


----------



## excess650 (Mar 22, 2013)

torinocobra said:


> Mine is an early one, 1989, it has the primer. No high though, or hole for adjustment in topcover, no clearance for h needle in air filter base or air filter. I've gone thru every IPL I can find (I think all of them) and can't find any different part numbers or the carb with the h. My walbro book doesn't list the carb with the h for the 3120, only all the other versions. Still trying to find signs of the ghost. Besides talk of them. :msp_tongue:



Primer? I don't recall ever reading any reference to a primer. Certainly my 1994 doesn't have a "primer" (assuming primer bulb). I have tried to put a wireless tach on mine, and it goes wacky above a certain RPM, and I couldn't exactly tell where, just remember that it was above 11K.

edit: "Search" revealed lots of threads regarding the carbs including the early version with primer bulb instead of choke.

now back to your regularly scheduled programming.....


----------



## torinocobra (Mar 22, 2013)

excess650 said:


> Primer? I don't recall ever reading any reference to a primer. Certainly my 1994 doesn't have a "primer" (assuming primer bulb). I have tried to put a wireless tach on mine, and it goes wacky above a certain RPM, and I couldn't exactly tell where, just remember that it was above 11K.



I don't want to hijack this thread, but I do want to continue the conversation, so I'm going to start a new thread today with some pics and questions. But I know the early saws came with a walbro wg2 which used a primer instead of a choke. I will post pics of the carb, but there are pics of this carb on here already. Pics of the h needle equipped 3120, well, .....


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 22, 2013)

torinocobra said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread, but I do want to continue the conversation, so I'm going to start a new thread today with some pics and questions. But I know the early saws came with a walbro wg2 which used a primer instead of a choke. I will post pics of the carb, but there are pics of this carb on here already. Pics of the h needle equipped 3120, well, .....



If I recall, the WG-2 carb is the saw builders "holy grail" of carbs... Obtainable, but rare...


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 22, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> There is a 3120 on craiglist here in Minnesota right now for$1250. Looks like new, says its still on its first chain. Just thought I would mention it.



That would look good next to Big Sally!!


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 22, 2013)

The one I had around last year cut out above 11.8k.


----------



## hqv (Mar 22, 2013)

Job well done. :cool2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Apr 9, 2013)

Here's a pic of the saw at the gtg wearing a 50" .404.






And a video
[video]=youtube;xWgyaxVo-pI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWgyaxVo-pI&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 10, 2013)

I got to make a few cuts with that thing, wow what a machine!!! Very nice job Stumpy.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 10, 2013)

I liked the .404 on it... Pulled like a freight train, and made the best sawdust!!!
Way more than enough power for it...


----------



## nstueve (Apr 10, 2013)

Me thinks it was a 60inch in that pic... We had to spin 172DL of .404 for that beast! :msp_biggrin: 

And I wasn't kidding when I suggested a helper handle with a kickstand for starting it... That thing is HUGE, and Doug wasn't afraid to slap that thing right into wood!



Stumpys Customs said:


> Here's a pic of the saw at the gtg wearing a 50" .404.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nstueve (Apr 10, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I liked the .404 on it... Pulled like a freight train, and made the best sawdust!!!
> Way more than enough power for it...



It did pull like a freight train, and I think full skip 404 is the best way to go on long bars... You get more life out of longer cutters heads and a few less cutters to sharpen.

I'm personally thinking about going to 1/2 skip or full skip on 36in+ bars after running some skip chains this last weekend. It just clears out the cut/chips so much better and keeps speed since you're not jamming the cut with chips you can't clear.


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 10, 2013)

I was impressed with the full skip chain 68JX. First time I have ever ran skip of any kind. My forearms are still hurting. It does pull hard. It also chucks rocks pretty good. It is a 60" bar. I ordered a 50" but could not get it till June. But the dealer did find a husky 60 inch bar. The 44 inch husky bar is also backordered. I now understand how this saw can break 3/8 chain. Power! I am very happy with the saw.


----------



## zogger (Apr 10, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Me thinks it was a 60inch in that pic... We had to spin 172DL of .404 for that beast! :msp_biggrin:
> 
> And I wasn't kidding when I suggested a helper handle with a kickstand for starting it... That thing is HUGE, and Doug wasn't afraid to slap that thing right into wood!



Needed like twice the log for the video. Monster saw. My local shop had one with a huge bar like that on it, man..I picked it up, no running, just hefting it, two or three bowl of wheaties to grab that thing and sling it around I bet.


----------



## deye223 (Apr 10, 2013)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Here's a pic of the saw at the gtg wearing a 50" .404.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is it just me ...the link don't work


----------



## nstueve (Apr 10, 2013)

zogger said:


> Needed like twice the log for the video. Monster saw. My local shop had one with a huge bar like that on it, man..I picked it up, no running, just hefting it, two or three bowl of wheaties to grab that thing and sling it around I bet.



At least 2 bowls! Guys all joke about what Doug is going to use that thing for??? Well look at the log in Doug/Sam-Tips screen name pic above... and that's not the biggest one we've cut down either! that 60inch bar will come in super duper handy when we need to chop off 50+ inch stumps before grinding.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 10, 2013)

zogger said:


> ...My local shop had one with a huge bar like that on it, man..I picked it up, no running, just hefting it, two or three bowl of wheaties to grab that thing and sling it around I bet.



Mine has a 50" bar, much like the one pictured above. Yep, it's heavy. Try standing on spurs on a big takedown, setting that behemoth saw to cut down chunks from 30' up! It is pretty damn difficult to get your face cut corners to line up when all your strength is being sucked up by the weight of the saw.

Fortunately, I don't need to do that very often. It seems the only time that comes up is on big oaks where all the branches come together.


----------



## macattack_ga (Apr 10, 2013)

deye223 said:


> is it just me ...the link don't work



try: VID_20130406_104440_272.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## deye223 (Apr 10, 2013)

macattack_ga said:


> try: VID_20130406_104440_272.mp4 - YouTube



thanks


----------



## zogger (Apr 10, 2013)

pdqdl said:


> Mine has a 50" bar, much like the one pictured above. Yep, it's heavy. Try standing on spurs on a big takedown, setting that behemoth saw to cut down chunks from 30' up! It is pretty damn difficult to get your face cut corners to line up when all your strength is being sucked up by the weight of the saw.
> 
> Fortunately, I don't need to do that very often. It seems the only time that comes up is on big oaks where all the branches come together.



Never done tree work like that. Looks hard, but fun. My largest saws (80 and 94cc) only have 36 inch bars, thats the largest I own and have run a lot to make firewood. I ran Joshs masterminded 084, thats the heaviest and most powerful saw I have run ever. Ha! I was more impressed with myself actually starting that thing over running it. I go to stick it in the log and it yanked me in, pulls like a locomotive..


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;xWgyaxVo-pI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWgyaxVo-pI[/video]


macattack_ga said:


> try: VID_20130406_104440_272.mp4 - YouTube



I like the way ole' freehand had to lean back as soon as it started pulling... I had to do the same thing...
:msp_wink:


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 19, 2013)

I had to change the starter handle on this saw. I could not start it with the original handle. Two fingers around the little pull handle was not enough. It would pull the handle out of my hand and that hurts. Better grip with snow blower handle and fires off good now.

Doug

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 21, 2013)

Saw in action. Stumpin with stumpbroke 3120

View attachment 291811


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 21, 2013)

Two questions:

1. Why are you leaving so much stump? That looks like an easy stump to take down to "mow over it" height.

2. What is the two man handle for? Does that saw spend time slabbing as a sawmill?


----------



## DarthTater (Apr 21, 2013)

Man that saw sure seems to come with a LOT of Design Flaws......


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 22, 2013)

The home owner wanted the stump cut lower and flat for FLOWERS. It is what they wanted. Stumping is the main use for this saw. With a 60" bar the handle helps. Plus it keeps the saw out of the rock and dirt when starting. Its a rock chucker! I like the handle after putting it on. I can put the saw in the back of the jeep and it keeps the chain off the carpet.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 22, 2013)

pdqdl said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Why are you leaving so much stump? That looks like an easy stump to take down to "mow over it" height.
> 
> 2. What is the two man handle for? Does that saw spend time slabbing as a sawmill?



This is for making "MOW OVER IT" stumps David...


----------



## zogger (Apr 22, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> This is for making "MOW OVER IT" stumps David...



HAHAHAHAHA! that theres just cheatin.....


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 22, 2013)

zogger said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! that theres just cheatin.....



Ya think??






Got a problem tree with thorns????
Cut er' bout 3/4 the way through, and shove it where you want!!!!

Hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 22, 2013)

This is the other end...


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 22, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> The home owner wanted the stump cut lower and flat for FLOWERS. It is what they wanted. Stumping is the main use for this saw. With a 60" bar the handle helps. Plus it keeps the saw out of the rock and dirt when starting. Its a rock chucker! I like the handle after putting it on. I can put the saw in the back of the jeep and it keeps the chain off the carpet.



I get that pretty often too. Somehow my hearing goes bad, and I can only hear "I don't want to pay for stump grinding". We had somebody ask us to cut the large stump into bench seat for them; that turned out pretty well.


I like that carbide-tipped tractor saw, but it looks like a mess of problems. I like this for 15" or smaller trees: Tree Shear TS-15






I bought one of those years ago, it's really a beast for land clearing. Take out about 1 tree a minute, and it doesn't care about thorns, underbrush, or rocks.

If you want to get bigger than 15", I recommend the Marshal tree saw. (Marshall Tree Saw | Tree Removal) Model 1600, it will snip off 30" trees easy as pie. I did a demo some years back; they can truly deliver some action, but they cost a great deal of $$.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 1, 2013)

Has anyone seen or heard from stumpy? I sent him a saw and got a message back saying he got it but been trying to call and message and haven't heard from him since. Probably close to a month.


----------



## sam-tip (Jun 1, 2013)

Many have asked same question about stumpbroke. All I have heard is he is off the grid. I have not seen any posts from him since early mid April. 

Got to use the 3120 today on a 40" white oak stump. Wow. Made quick work of it.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jun 1, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> Many have asked same question about stumpbroke. All I have heard is he is off the grid. I have not seen any posts from him since early mid April.
> 
> Got to use the 3120 today on a 40" white oak stump. Wow. Made quick work of it.



I'm hoping I haven't lost my saw boy he did good on two others for me


----------



## mattfr12 (Jul 25, 2013)

Anyone have any luck coming in contact with stumpy I would really like to get my saw back. Ill ride it out for a little longer if anyone has any information like there is a medical issue I understand please let me know. But if he's just not interested anymore I have to pass the serial numbers on to local law enforcement at some point in his area.

You can't agree to a deal then back out without returning people's property it's stealing at that point.

I'm a very understanding guy and I hate to do it but it has been 3-4 months. I don't wanna cause the guy problems just want my stuff back

If anyone can contact him please do I really don't wanna have to go down this road ill even pay for the return shipping if he is broke.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 25, 2013)

what kinda saw was it?


----------



## mattfr12 (Jul 25, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> what kinda saw was it?



A 200t in really nice shape they are like gold to us tree guys now since you can't get them anymore.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 25, 2013)

that has got to suck to be without a saw that you need to make a livin with. Your more patient than I am.  Maybe one of Stumpy's friends will pm you with some info. I can't imagine that no one knows where he lives or has never been to see him. Too bad your not within driving distance so you could pick up your saw.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jul 25, 2013)

Sad thing is he's done 3-4 others for me and has done a great job.

I'd doesn't make any sense I hate to do it that's why I'm hoping someone can get this figured out but the only thing I can do is call his local authorities. They will go and see what's going on and hopefully recover the saw.


----------



## Downer (Jul 29, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> Sad thing is he's done 3-4 others for me and has done a great job.
> 
> I'd doesn't make any sense I hate to do it that's why I'm hoping someone can get this figured out but the only thing I can do is call his local authorities. They will go and see what's going on and hopefully recover the saw.



I'd like to know also... was going to send him a saw....hmmm.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 29, 2013)

Downer said:


> I'd like to know also... was going to send him a saw....hmmm.



I'd find a more "Active" builder if I was you.


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 30, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> ... Maybe one of Stumpy's friends will pm you with some info. I can't imagine that no one knows where he lives or has never been to see him. Too bad your not within driving distance so you could pick up your saw.



Surely you have your shipping address? I think you will end up driving there to check it out yourself.

I would expect any law enforcement to turn a deaf ear on any "stealing" reports. Since you put the saw in his hands voluntarily, law enforcement will consider that a civil matter, unless you can argue that he tricked you (in an unlawful way) into sending it to him. That is unlikely unless you had a whole bunch of folks pressing them for action.

If you just allow an employee to drive your truck, and that employee takes it to some other state for their personal use, the cops around here won't even take a police report. "Did you give them the keys?...That's too bad. Sounds like a civil matter to me..."

Yes. I've had it happen to me. Fortunately, when they crashed drunk into some other vehicle, it helped that we had reported the missing truck.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 30, 2013)

Stumpy was learning quick and building fast saws. Some of his last saws were very fast! Those of us closest to him don't know what happened. But he did stop coming here and he stopped building saws. He is a good guy and not a thief, but? I'll try and call him today.


----------



## moody (Jul 30, 2013)

I like stumpy as much as anyone used to chat with him on the phone and ask him questions. Sent my squish band work to him. So that being said

Stumpy obviously isn't coming back and speculation on why he's not is a waste of time. Someone will figure out how to get peoples stuff back to them. I don't like the situation anymore than the people with equipment still with him do. But talking about where he is or why he's there publicly won't fix it fellas. I'd help if I could but he's not answering my phone calls and doesn't have the desire to return them. We've established that thus far that's par for the course. Not a lot I can think of short of knocking on his door that would give us the information a few of you seek. I'm sorry for everyone involved and hope you find the solution without getting extreme.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 30, 2013)

moody said:


> I like stumpy as much as anyone used to chat with him on the phone and ask him questions. Sent my squish band work to him. So that being said
> 
> Stumpy obviously isn't coming back and speculation on why he's not is a waste of time. Someone will figure out how to get peoples stuff back to them. I don't like the situation anymore than the people with equipment still with him do. But talking about where he is or why he's there publicly won't fix it fellas. I'd help if I could but he's not answering my phone calls and doesn't have the desire to return them. We've established that thus far that's par for the course. Not a lot I can think of short of knocking on his door that would give us the information a few of you seek. I'm sorry for everyone involved and hope you find the solution without getting extreme.



No one could've said it better than that.

But I wonder how much AS inventory is sitting in the chicken coop?...............
I don't have anything vested there, but I feel the pain for those who do.
Surely someone is close enough to Stumpy to help figure out at least how to return saws to their rightful owners?

What happened.....happened and is of nobodies bidness. But one would think that returning someones elses property would kinda rank high on the list..........I know it would mine.


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 30, 2013)

I feel very lucky to have gotten my 4 saws back from him when I did. He stopped responding to messages just after I got them back. 

This 3120 is running strong but could use just a little more work. The stumpy 395 is keeping up with the stumpy 3120. But that is 3/8 non skip vs 404 skip chain too. This is on 46" white oak trunk with cables inside the log.

The 3120 is a pain to swap chains. But I am getting pretty good at it. The setup on the 395 is easy to swap chains.

The stumpy stump broke 346 is wicked meaning crazy good.


----------



## moody (Jul 30, 2013)

If anything those of you have stuff with stumpy pm Bob (if he thinks making a list would help)


----------



## sunfish (Jul 30, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> The stumpy 346 is wicked.



I heard about that one, but never got to run it. I would have enjoyed that! :msp_sad:


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 30, 2013)

sorry but the 346 that stumpy did is stump broke not "wicked". if you want a wicked 346 then get it touch with me :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Chris J. (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm not sure that going to Stumpy's address would do any good. In one of the threads that was started shortly after the fire (a raffle thread IIRC), Stumpy himself posted that he was having problems with mortgage payments.

At one time, after folks started asking about Stumpy being 'missing,' an AS member posted a link about something that happened with Stumpy, but the post was edited or deleted.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 30, 2013)

moody said:


> If anything those of you have stuff with stumpy pm Bob (if he thinks making a list would help)



If I thought it would do any good I'd agree to help but I don't see where my participation, or that of AS, would do any good here.

I've been here since 2005 and in that time I've seen this same scenario played out over and over again. Builders come and builders go. Most of them are straight up guys who do good work, keep their promises, and take care of their customers. 

Every so often we get a bad apple. We've seen cases where the saw _never_ was returned and we've seen cases where saws were actually sold by the builder to cover his personal debts. I'm not saying that this is the case here and I sincerely hope it's not. 



Occasionally we get a situation like this where there isn't any good and simple resolution because the builder has suddenly gone astray and refuses all attempts to communicate and to find a remedy. What has worked best in the past is for the person who sent the saw to the builder to keep the pressure on for a return or a refund. If that includes involving local law enforcement...so be it.

I hope that Stumpy gets his problems ironed out and I wish him all the best but he needs to start communicating with you guys. He needs to do it soon.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 30, 2013)

Gologit said:


> I hope that Stumpy gets his problems ironed out and I wish him all the best but he needs to start communicating with you guys. He needs to do it soon.



:agree2:


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 30, 2013)

running from problems or not communicating doesn't make things go away. its time for chad to man up and do the right thing. didn't he mention several times that he was doing the lords work now and was on the right path. this is a perfect example of what god "doesn't want".


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2013)

Gologit said:


> I've been here since 2005 and in that time I've seen this same scenario played out over and over again.



Isn't that the truth. I never have understood that. What's so hard about returning someone's stuff to them. There are VERY few reasons for what's going on. And, even fewer of them are honorable.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2013)

sunfish said:


> He is a good guy and not a thief.



Try telling that to the people who own the $1000 saws that he has. Unless he's dead or close to it......................heaven forbid.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 30, 2013)

I know in the beginning we were all told to handle this situation with "kid gloves" and to respect the situation, but a what point or what cost do the "kid gloves" come off ?

Just sayin.......for the sake of the community and stuff :msp_sad:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2013)

It takes minutes to ship a saw, not months. I supported Stumpy when he was down and out with the fire, but I have little to no tolerance for this crap.


----------



## zogger (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't have a dog in this fight, but there is a possibility he just can't communicate at all. For any number of reasons. Possibly a slim chance, but it exists. Untill someone who knows him goes over there and finds out what is going on, this is all just speculation.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2013)

zogger said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight, but there is a possibility he just can't communicate at all. For any number of reasons. Possibly a slim chance, but it exists. Untill someone who knows him goes over there and finds out what is going on, this is all just speculation.



I agree, but those excuses are VERY few, and don't match what we've been told.


----------



## ohio andy (Jul 30, 2013)

I bet a Google search of his real name address would provide some in site... no dog here either.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2013)

It really matters not why he's doing what he's doing. All that matters is that he is. Speculating why won't help return anyone's saws.

Do we have any idea what all saws he has that belong to site members? List them here. If anyone here has his contact info, share that *IN PRIVATE *with the others that have lost equipment. Put the pressure on and don't quit until you get results.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 30, 2013)

Stumpy has a 2100 Husqvarna of mine and I already paid him $250 back in march. I have tried calling him, facebook message's (and I see they have been seen), I've sent pm's, texted, I even sent his wife a message thru facebook. He has made it clear he doesn't want anything to do with me with his lack of communication. If he would have just said ANYTHING we would not be in this situation, I don't know how to handle this. I don't have a serial # from my saw and he live's about 12 hours from me. I feel confident the police would say I am $#!t out of luck. It really is a shame, I considered Stumpy a good friend. There is no excuse for his total lack of communicating, he has to know he is doing wrong. We all have problems once in a while but this is no way to deal with them. It really makes me think twice about sending a saw out to a builder, damn it he's messing with my trust. I really like ported saws.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jul 30, 2013)

Geez...all this talk is makin me feel lucky i got my saws back :msp_unsure:


----------



## sunfish (Jul 30, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Try telling that to the people who own the $1000 saws that he has. Unless he's dead or close to it......................heaven forbid.



I did! I told it to everyone here. :msp_smile:

I called this morning, left a message. May or may not hear back. Don't know what's goin on. Do know where he lives and will try and help folks get there stuff back. My time is limited, but I will ship for Stumpy, as will others that are close. At the least will try and get saws to the next GTG here for those who can pick them up.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 30, 2013)

sunfish said:


> I did! I told it to everyone here. :msp_smile:
> 
> I called this morning, left a message. May or may not hear back. Don't know what's goin on. Do know where he lives and will try and help folks get there stuff back. My time is limited, but I will ship for Stumpy, as will others that are close. At the least will try and get saws to the next GTG here for those who can pick them up.



Absolutely...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks, Don and Matt if I can help just holler, sure would like to see this issue go away. Even if the saws get mailed back home not modded.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 30, 2013)

sunfish said:


> I did! I told it to everyone here. :msp_smile:
> 
> I called this morning, left a message. May or may not hear back. Don't know what's goin on. Do know where he lives and will try and help folks get there stuff back. My time is limited, but I will ship for Stumpy, as will others that are close. At the least will try and get saws to the next GTG here for those who can pick them up.



Let me know how that works out and if the shipping fees start to add up I'll throw down some bucks to help.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jul 30, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Let me know how that works out and if the shipping fees start to add up I'll throw down some bucks to help.



ditto


----------



## moody (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm not wealthy in any way but if you need help with shipping I'll pitch in what I can. If some are acquired before the wky gtg and jasper we could figure out a hand off system for the folks that are going to those. And for those on the path of someone on their way home from the gtg's. That. Would help elevate shipping costs.


----------



## specter29 (Jul 30, 2013)

I did get ahold of him Saturday night yes there were some personal issues and will leave it at that. Yes, he does have 3of my saws so I am involved with this to a degree. Long story, short he knows he did wrong not getting saws back to people and he will be getting ahold of people and shipping back saws soon. But he is for sure not building saws anymore at this time anyway.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 30, 2013)

I'll pitch in some shipping money if the saws can be acquired.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2013)

I hope Stump knows (just in case he is reading) everyone has problems, face them head on. No one hates because a guy is having problems, just call these guys say I'm sorry and mail the saws back. I hope to see him again he is a great guy. Rejoin the forum as a member not a modder. I wont judge.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the offers for shipping $, it will be very helpful.

I don't want to take full credit for offering to get saws from Stump and ship back to owners. I was talking to Hedgerow the other day and he said we need to do it.

Stumpy, if you are reading, call me and I'll come get the saws. Would like to visit with ya anyway.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 30, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Let me know how that works out and if the shipping fees start to add up I'll throw down some bucks to help.



I can generate some labels and email them if need be........


It ain't really important what, why, or how........let's just work together to get past this. 

I'm in.


----------



## ndlawrence (Jul 30, 2013)

If I can help with the shipping or anything else let me know, I think Stumpy is a good guy but we all have our down falls and make mistakes, Let's get these saws back to the owners and move on.


----------



## cat-face timber (Jul 30, 2013)

I do not have a dog in this fight, but I will give $$$ for shipping!
I want these fine folks to get their saws back.


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 30, 2013)

anyone that gets there saw back from stumpy without the port work done and still wants there saw ported I will knock $75 per saw off for the first 2 people to contact me.hopefully to restore some faith in the rest 
of us modders. ive built saws for people that were burned heavily another guy that flaked out around here and kept saws and money that wasn't his to keep. some will remember the guy from Washington.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jul 30, 2013)

'Bout the meanest most unforgiving bunch I've ever seen......................................

Ya'll really take the cake:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (Jul 30, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> .... some will remember the guy from Washington.



How could we forget? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2013)

Way to go guys. It's good to see some progress being made to resolve this.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jul 30, 2013)

If you can he has a 200t of mine that i would love to get back. Brad if your interested in taking over the work he did for us pm me who we need to contact. stumpy did 3-4 saws for us and now we cant get them back.

Ive been out my favorite 200t for around 4-5 months now have been leaving him voicemail's daily and offered to pay for the return shipping many times.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jul 30, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> It takes minutes to ship a saw, not months. I supported Stumpy when he was down and out with the fire, but I have little to no tolerance for this crap.



Thats why i originally sent him two saws and went overboard with them was his shop burnt down i wanted to give the guy work. Now i had to buy another saw to replace the one that should have been back a long long time ago.

We do a lot of work for our small town and have for almost 10 years i asked the police chief what i could do and he called the local office maybe 2 days ago in his area I'm waiting to hear back. I took pictures of the saws before i sent them with there s/n numbers.

seriously tho brad i can ship some saws your way in the next couple days we have around 20-30 saws that we wanted stumpy to go through we got to 4-5 then this.


----------



## moody (Jul 30, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> anyone that gets there saw back from stumpy without the port work done and still wants there saw ported I will knock $75 per saw off for the first 2 people to contact me.hopefully to restore some faith in the rest
> of us modders. ive built saws for people that were burned heavily another guy that flaked out around here and kept saws and money that wasn't his to keep. some will remember the guy from Washington.



Heck of an idea. I'd be willing to work something out if these come up next month when I can afford to wiggle on some cash. I'd feel comfortable giving my price for my local pick up $180. As much as I'd like to I can't afford to do them for free but I can afford to help with the work load so these folks can get their saws back to work.


----------



## dozerdan (Jul 30, 2013)

I will also help out with the Stumpy saws. I will port them for 150.00 plus 25 return shipping in the lower 48. I don't care how many I get but you need to have some type of proof that Stump did have your saw. I don't want everybody and their brother saying that they had their saw at stumpys.

Later
Dan


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 30, 2013)

Again, you people amaze me with you kindness and generosity. I am glad I got involved with this site. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 30, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> anyone that gets there saw back from stumpy without the port work done and still wants there saw ported I will knock $75 per saw off for the first 2 people to contact me.hopefully to restore some faith in the rest
> of us modders. ive built saws for people that were burned heavily another guy that flaked out around here and kept saws and money that wasn't his to keep. some will remember the guy from Washington.





moody said:


> Heck of an idea. I'd be willing to work something out if these come up next month when I can afford to wiggle on some cash. I'd feel comfortable giving my price for my local pick up $180. As much as I'd like to I can't afford to do them for free but I can afford to help with the work load so these folks can get their saws back to work.





dozerdan said:


> I will also help out with the Stumpy saws. I will port them for 150.00 plus 25 return shipping in the lower 48. I don't care how many I get but you need to have some type of proof that Stump did have your saw. I don't want everybody and their brother saying that they had their saw at stumpys.
> 
> Later
> Dan



That is great of you guys. Just wish it wasn't under these conditions. What about the guys who wanted to send a saw to stumpy.:wink2::wink2:


----------



## Joe Kidd (Jul 30, 2013)

Gologit said:


> How could we forget? :msp_rolleyes:



Like Rygaards' Dave?? Unforgettable....


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 30, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What about the guys who wanted to send a saw to stumpy.:wink2::wink2:



well all I can tell you about that is, that there are plenty of us left with proven track records to send a saw to.


----------



## ohio andy (Jul 30, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> well all I can tell you about that is, that there are plenty of us left with proven track records to send a saw to.



But do you have a cool sticker? :jester:


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 30, 2013)

View attachment 306848
does this qualify


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> View attachment 306848
> does this qualify



Cool.


----------



## ptjeep (Jul 30, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What about the guys who wanted to send a saw to stumpy.:wink2::wink2:



Go ahead and send them via USPS, atleast then you might have a chance to buy them back on ebay!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 30, 2013)

rogue60 said:


> Good on the guys willing to try and help out the guys that are caught between a rock and a hard place, restored my faith in humanity! good stuff..



If you watch the first 5 minutes of the news all faith will be lost GUARANTEED.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jul 30, 2013)

ptjeep said:


> Go ahead and send them via USPS, atleast then you might have a chance to buy them back on ebay!



Are some of the guys saws popping up?


----------



## moody (Jul 30, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> Are some of the guys saws popping up?



I believe that he's being sarcastic trying to lighten the mood.


----------



## ohio andy (Jul 30, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> View attachment 306848
> does this qualify



Without doubt!


----------



## cobey (Jul 30, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> Are some of the guys saws popping up?


 ups just sucking and losing stuff


----------



## mattfr12 (Jul 30, 2013)

moody said:


> I believe that he's being sarcastic trying to lighten the mood.



I'm ticked I lost my saw but glad you can fix my 372 its been riding around in my truck all summer with the smashed handle. All the guys around here say they can't get the parts. Every time I came across a saw shop I tried.


----------



## moody (Jul 30, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> I'm ticked I lost my saw but glad you can fix my 372 its been riding around in my truck all summer with the smashed handle. All the guys around here say they can't get the parts. Every time I came across a saw shop I tried.



I've got a couple tanks from a couple parts saws I picked up last fall. I'll get your saw fixed up for you.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 30, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> *I'm ticked I lost my saw* but glad you can fix my 372 its been riding around in my truck all summer with the smashed handle. All the guys around here say they can't get the parts. Every time I came across a saw shop I tried.



Don't give up just yet.

Meanwhile get the 372 to Moody and get it fixed...


----------



## mattfr12 (Jul 30, 2013)

sunfish said:


> Don't give up just yet.
> 
> Meanwhile get the 372 to Moody and get it fixed...



Got a bunch of saws for him to do I was sending them one at a time to stumpy.

Weird how things work out I though I was calling brad but called him somehow and now all this worked out.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jul 30, 2013)

moody said:


> I've got a couple tanks from a couple parts saws I picked up last fall. I'll get your saw fixed up for you.



Let me know if you have any use for a 441 that hasn't seen much use ill trade it for something. Me and the guys aren't big fans the power head is really bulky it's easier to use a 440 or 460 in a tree. After that I grabbed all the 440's the dealer had left


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 31, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> I'm ticked I lost my saw but glad you can fix my 372 its been riding around in my truck all summer with the smashed handle. All the guys around here say they can't get the parts. Every time I came across a saw shop I tried.



Your 200 is on its way back to you...
Did you say it was your favorite saw???


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 31, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Your 200 is on its way back to you...
> Did you say it was your favorite saw???



Fantastic, Hedgerow. You're a good man for helping out here


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 31, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Fantastic, Hedgerow. You're a good man for helping out here



Not really... There are only 3 folk's saws to take care of here, and like sunfish said, stump ain't a thief.. They been sitting in the shack till he could get things straightened out...
He's out of the saw building biz. Getting things ironed out now... 2 down, 1 to go...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 31, 2013)

Matt, it may be too late for this one, I suspect you're back from your road trip, but I'll ask anyway. The thread I closed a while back, oracle8 had paid for a carb from Stumpy but not gotten it. He's in Germany. If there's any chance you could find some information on that, it's greatly appreciated. I unlocked that thread; http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/238076.htm so if you find anything out, post it there.

I feel I owe some of you guys an apology. I'm the guy that locked the other thread. My feeling at the time was that it was a simple error and easily fixed, and I didn't want it turned into a witch hunt. I still don't know exactly what happened with Stumpy, but hope he gets his problems ironed out. When I saw this thread today, I realized that if I'd left the other thread run it's course, some members might have had their saws back quite a while ago.

Again, I apologize for this, I'm far from perfect, but I try to learn from my mistakes. Matt and Don, if I can help at all with shipping, please let me know.

I hope everyone is reunited with their saws soon, and that Stumpy and his family are well. I considered him a friend on here, even met him once. I am disappointed with the way he's handled this, but still consider him a friend.

Steve


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 31, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Matt, it may be too late for this one, I suspect you're back from your road trip, but I'll ask anyway. The thread I closed a while back, oracle8 had paid for a carb from Stumpy but not gotten it. He's in Germany. If there's any chance you could find some information on that, it's greatly appreciated. I unlocked that thread; http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/238076.htm so if you find anything out, post it there.
> 
> I feel I owe some of you guys an apology. I'm the guy that locked the other thread. My feeling at the time was that it was a simple error and easily fixed, and I didn't want it turned into a witch hunt. I still don't know exactly what happened with Stumpy, but hope he gets his problems ironed out. When I saw this thread today, I realized that if I'd left the other thread run it's course, some members might have had their saws back quite a while ago.
> 
> ...



I felt that when you closed the other thread you did the right thing. There was a lot of speculation and rumors getting started. I am Glad that I did not get wrapped up in any of the saws that is very unfortunate . hope everyone gets there saws home and then sent to a Reputable Builder. And I hope Stumpy gets thinks worked out.


----------



## RVALUE (Jul 31, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I felt that when you closed the other thread you did the right thing. There was a lot of speculation and rumors getting started. I am Glad that I did not get wrapped up in any of the saws that is very unfortunate . hope everyone gets there saws home and then sent to another Builder. And I hope Stumpy gets thinks worked out.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jul 31, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Not really...



that's one steamin pile of horse manure. you are a good guy matt. know you well enough to know you always go the extra mile. a true pleasure knowin ya. just sayin.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 31, 2013)

With this issue coming to a end I know I'll rest better, and hope that Stumpy will too.

Stump You still have friends in the AR GTG bunch, and always will. Hope you can make the Fall GTG, we'll talk none of this, but will be eating, drinking, and talking ####.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 31, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Not really... There are only 3 folk's saws to take care of here, and like sunfish said, stump ain't a thief.. They been sitting in the shack till he could get things straightened out...
> He's out of the saw building biz. Getting things ironed out now... 2 down, 1 to go...



Nicely done. Thanks.


----------



## RVALUE (Jul 31, 2013)

Good job!

IF there was any need to lay everything out, and then be done with it, (and I'm not suggesting there was), then this thread has done so. And very effectively. 

Matt, I would vote to print a copy of the thread, and give it to Stumpy, in a show of support. 

Then we can move forward, as we should.

My opinion, only.


----------



## moody (Jul 31, 2013)

Stump knows we care and he also knows he should've handled this differently I'm sure. I wish him the best and hope to see him again.


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 31, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Matt, it may be too late for this one, I suspect you're back from your road trip, but I'll ask anyway. The thread I closed a while back, oracle8 had paid for a carb from Stumpy but not gotten it. He's in Germany. If there's any chance you could find some information on that, it's greatly appreciated. I unlocked that thread; http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/238076.htm so if you find anything out, post it there.
> 
> I feel I owe some of you guys an apology. I'm the guy that locked the other thread. My feeling at the time was that it was a simple error and easily fixed, and I didn't want it turned into a witch hunt. I still don't know exactly what happened with Stumpy, but hope he gets his problems ironed out. When I saw this thread today, I realized that if I'd left the other thread run it's course, some members might have had their saws back quite a while ago.
> 
> ...



this person has contacted me about doing him a carb. if you can find that carb and ship it to me I will do the job and send it to oracle 8. i am going to order a carb for him soon if it doesn't show up. i hate for him to pay for the carb twice.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 31, 2013)

As someone who has trusted a saw to a site sponsored builder (with great results), I'd think the other builders and members here deserve more than a "he's got some issues" as an explanation. As someone said earlier, there are very few excuses for not returning someones property they have entrusted to you. 

I don't know Mr. Stumpy, but he should realize he has hurt the trust that members here place in builders that are site sponsors.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> As someone who has trusted a saw to a site sponsored builder (with great results), I'd think the other builders and members here deserve more than a "he's got some issues" as an explanation. As someone said earlier, there are very few excuses for not returning someones property they have entrusted to you.
> 
> I don't know Mr. Stumpy, but he should realize he has hurt the trust that members here place in builders that are site sponsors.



Well I for one ain't going anywhere.........

............unless I get myself banned for being a dumb ass. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 31, 2013)

i hear that strange things happen in banned camp:help:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> i hear that strange things happen in banned camp:help:



I took a short ride in the ban camp bus not long ago...........it smells bad in the back of that bus.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 31, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Not really... There are only 3 folk's saws to take care of here, and like sunfish said, stump ain't a thief.. They been sitting in the shack till he could get things straightened out...
> He's out of the saw building biz. Getting things ironed out now... 2 down, 1 to go...



Stumpy did not call me back, or reply to text.

But it's very good to hear he is getting saws back to the owners!


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I took a short ride in the ban camp bus not long ago...........it smells bad in the back of that bus.



Probably all of Scott's snackies


----------



## Gologit (Jul 31, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> As someone who has trusted a saw to a site sponsored builder (with great results), I'd think the other builders and members here deserve more than a "he's got some issues" as an explanation. As someone said earlier, there are very few excuses for not returning someones property they have entrusted to you.
> 
> I don't know Mr. Stumpy, but he should realize he has hurt the trust that members here place in builders that are site sponsors.



The issue is resolved thanks to some members here who took the initiative and did the right thing. Let's just leave the blame game alone.

The people who have issues with Stumpy will work them out themselves.


----------



## dozerdan (Jul 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I took a short ride in the ban camp bus not long ago...........it smells bad in the back of that bus.



Do you ride in the short bus?

Later
Dan


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> Do you ride in the short bus?
> 
> Later
> Dan



I get ahead of myself sometimes..........the short bus is a good place for me on those days.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 31, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> Do you ride in the short bus?
> 
> Later
> Dan



His bus only has the driver seat and one back seat. Its a very special bus .


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 31, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> Do you ride in the short bus?
> 
> Later
> Dan



Ride in it???
Hell, he owns 1/3 interest in it with Thomas and bucketsmeller!!!
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jacob J. (Jul 31, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> this person has contacted me about doing him a carb. if you can find that carb and ship it to me I will do the job and send it to oracle 8. i am going to order a carb for him soon if it doesn't show up. i hate for him to pay for the carb twice.



If the carb can't be found then I'll supply one for you to mod and then send to the guy.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> His bus only has the driver seat and one back seat. Its a very special bus .



Hello TrollTide. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 31, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> If the carb can't be found then I'll supply one for you to mod and then send to the guy.



thanks jj oracle would be ecstatic to hear that.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Hello TrollTide. :msp_thumbup:



Hello there Air Leak Evans ...id give ya a call but still cant talk much.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Jul 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I took a short ride in the ban camp bus not long ago...........it smells bad in the back of that bus.



Must of been the bus DSS rode in


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 1, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> Do you ride in the short bus?
> 
> Later
> Dan



How's the leg room?


----------



## nixon (Aug 1, 2013)

Late to the thread as usual . If you folks that are trying to get the saws back to their owners , I'd be glad to help chip in to help with shipping costs. .


----------



## tpope (Aug 1, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> As someone who has trusted a saw to a site sponsored builder (with great results), I'd think the other builders and members here deserve more than a "he's got some issues" as an explanation. As someone said earlier, there are very few excuses for not returning someones property they have entrusted to you.
> 
> I don't know Mr. Stumpy, but he should realize he has hurt the trust that members here place in builders that are site sponsors.



My trust in the site sponsored builders has not been tarnished. I disagree with your observation. I do have more than one ported saw... From several different sponsors. 

I appreciate those that have offered to send dollars for postage. I'll be happy to assist too.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 1, 2013)

nixon said:


> Late to the thread as usual . If you folks that are trying to get the saws back to their owners , I'd be glad to help chip in to help with shipping costs. .



I know you would... How's things goin?


----------



## mattfr12 (Aug 1, 2013)

I got my saw back today. Thanks guys for helping hope others get there's also.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Aug 1, 2013)

opcorn:


There is a funky smell in here...anybody figure out what it is?


----------



## nixon (Aug 1, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I know you would... How's things goin?



Pretty good ,all things considered . Got done with the second course of stuff Tuesday . Four more to go , and i get my 395


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 1, 2013)

nixon said:


> Pretty good ,all things considered . Got done with the second course of stuff Tuesday . Four more to go , and i get my 395



Awesome!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 2, 2013)

nixon said:


> Pretty good ,all things considered . Got done with the second course of stuff Tuesday . Four more to go , and i get my 395



You are gonna be fine my friend........just fine. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 2, 2013)

nixon said:


> Pretty good ,all things considered . Got done with the second course of stuff Tuesday . Four more to go , and i get my 395



I will receive your air filter clip on Tuesday and will ship your 346xp oe out on wen. you should get it by Friday or Monday.


----------



## nixon (Aug 2, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> I will receive your air filter clip on Tuesday and will ship your 346xp oe out on wen. you should get it by Friday or Monday.



That's great news Terry ! Can't wait to get that thing out in the log pile ! 
Thank you !


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Aug 2, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I know you would... How's things goin?





nixon said:


> Pretty good ,all things considered . Got done with the second course of stuff Tuesday . Four more to go , and i get my 395





Hedgerow said:


> Awesome!!!





Mastermind said:


> You are gonna be fine my friend........just fine. :msp_thumbup:



i think I missed something here. someone got health issues?


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 2, 2013)

yes, Nixon has a severe health problem right now. I wont give detail but he may if he wants. john is a really first class guy and I hope this problem goes away quickly for him.


----------



## Chris J. (Aug 2, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Matt, it may be too late for this one, I suspect you're back from your road trip, but I'll ask anyway. The thread I closed a while back, oracle8 had paid for a carb from Stumpy but not gotten it. He's in Germany. If there's any chance you could find some information on that, it's greatly appreciated. I unlocked that thread; http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/238076.htm so if you find anything out, post it there.
> 
> I feel I owe some of you guys an apology. I'm the guy that locked the other thread. My feeling at the time was that it was a simple error and easily fixed, and I didn't want it turned into a witch hunt. I still don't know exactly what happened with Stumpy, but hope he gets his problems ironed out. When I saw this thread today, I realized that if I'd left the other thread run it's course, some members might have had their saws back quite a while ago.
> 
> ...



Steve, I hope that you don't mind emoticons, sometimes a picture really is worth a thousand words. These are for your great post: , :msp_thumbup:, :msp_thumbsup:, and .


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Aug 2, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> yes, Nixon has a severe health problem right now. I wont give detail but he may if he wants. john is a really first class guy and I hope this problem goes away quickly for him.



okay thanks. doesn't really matter what name the problem goes by its still a problem
mr. Nixon, you are on my prayer list. Among other things our God is a healer. blessings on you.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Aug 2, 2013)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> opcorn:
> 
> 
> There is a funky smell in here...anybody figure out what it is?



I think that DSS was here!!!:msp_scared:


----------



## ohio andy (Aug 2, 2013)

jerrycmorrow said:


> okay thanks. doesn't really matter what name the problem goes by its still a problem
> mr. Nixon, you are on my prayer list. Among other things our God is a healer. blessings on you.



Well said Jerry! Mr. Nixon healing mercy for you sir.


----------



## cat-face timber (Aug 2, 2013)

Nixon....

Prayers are being sent from my family to yours...


----------



## cobey (Aug 3, 2013)

one more set of prayers for nixon


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I took a short ride in the ban camp bus not long ago...........it smells bad in the back of that bus.



Did you see the plant that I once inherited from Tommy? Is it still well? :msp_tongue:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 3, 2013)

Yukon Stihl said:


> Must of been the bus DSS rode in



Did he eat rhubarb again? :msp_w00t:


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 11, 2013)

Just an update on the 3120 Saw. Wasn't satisfied with it so I sent it out to Mastermind for Fingers and checkup. It was only pushing 145 compression before I sent it out. Its better now. I plan to have it at the 2013 Iowa Fall GTG swap. Compression is now 175. I think Randy was trying for 200 but couldn't didn't get it there. I can tell the difference from before and after. 

Doug O.


----------



## jayhawkinmi (Nov 18, 2013)

Interesting to read Moody's responses here as he is pulling a Stumpy--said saw was shipped, said saw was returned to him, said he would ship overnight (about 6 days ago) will not provide tracking number, will not answer e-mails. Buyer beware.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 18, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> Just an update on the 3120 Saw. Wasn't satisfied with it so I sent it out to Mastermind for Fingers and checkup. It was only pushing 145 compression before I sent it out. Its better now. I plan to have it at the 2013 Iowa Fall GTG swap. Compression is now 175. I think Randy was trying for 200 but couldn't didn't get it there. I can tell the difference from before and after.
> 
> Doug O.



I was shooting 185-190 and like you said, didn't quite get there. Those big saws scare me sometimes though......I've had the tendons in my wrist torn from cranking on a big mean saw.



jayhawkinmi said:


> Interesting to read Moody's responses here as he is pulling a Stumpy--said saw was shipped, said saw was returned to him, said he would ship overnight (about 6 days ago) will not provide tracking number, will not answer e-mails. Buyer beware.



That is sad.....


----------



## nmurph (Nov 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I was shooting 185-190 and like you said, didn't quite get there. Those big saws scare me sometimes though......I've had the tendons in my wrist torn from cranking on a big mean saw...


 
I have a torn tendon in my elbow. I go to the surgeon tomorrow to set a date/time. I had the "Tiger" injection and it didn't help. I can't say for sure, but my guess is a saw did it!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 18, 2013)

The Tiger injection? WTF?


----------



## jayhawkinmi (Nov 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I was shooting 185-190 and like you said, didn't quite get there. Those big saws scare me sometimes though......I've had the tendons in my wrist torn from cranking on a big mean saw.
> 
> 
> 
> That is sad.....




It is sad. Unfortunately some of us end up as a beta to determine who the charlatans are.


----------



## nmurph (Nov 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The Tiger injection? WTF?


 
Relax, they don't inject a tiger. They suck out your blood, spin it down, put you to sleep, and do many tiny injections of your plasma in the tendon.

https://www.treatingpain.com/diagnosis-treatments/platelet-rich-plasma-prp

Tiger had it done to his knee and it popularized it. Unfortunately, it works best on recent injuries. My pain began about 2 yrs ago and I have had multiple cortisone injections (another thing that decreases PRP effectiveness). My pain is bad enough that I can't pull a blanket over me with my left hand. I won't be doing ANY saw stuff for a month, and then it will be a gradual strengthening over the next couple of months.


----------



## sam-tip (Nov 18, 2013)

Found the best way to start this 3120 is pull it to top dead center slowly then recoil and pull. Gets rid of ripping the cord out of you fingers.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 18, 2013)

jayhawkinmi said:


> Interesting to read Moody's responses here as he is pulling a Stumpy--said saw was shipped, said saw was returned to him, said he would ship overnight (about 6 days ago) will not provide tracking number, will not answer e-mails. Buyer beware.



This is why my saws haven't been sent out anywhere and are only muff modded. Nothing personal against Randy,Terry,Brad, or any of those guys i just don't feel comfortable sending an $800 saw out after hearing horror stories about the shipping companies also.


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## SCHallenger (Nov 18, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> This is why my saws haven't been sent out anywhere and are only muff modded. Nothing personal against Randy,Terry,Brad, or any of those guys i just don't feel comfortable sending an $800 saw out after hearing horror stories about the shipping companies also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb


I thought your MS201T had the "full treatment"=muff mod & timing advance?


----------



## showrguy (Nov 18, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> This is why my saws haven't been sent out anywhere and are only muff modded. Nothing personal against Randy,Terry,Brad, or any of those guys i just don't feel comfortable sending an $800 saw out after hearing horror stories about the shipping companies also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb


 hey kenjax,
i don't think you'd have anything to worry about with the guys you mentioned...
so your saws are all stock ??
that's a shame......you have no idea what your missing !!!


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 18, 2013)

I had a saw get lost in the mail once. That's one out of about 500 or so that I've done. I replaced that saw with a nicer one....

Do your homework, know who you are dealing with......


----------



## STOIE (Nov 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Do your homework, know who you are dealing with......



Definitely,

I had a saw built with Stumpy right around the time he first stopped answering emails etc.
Initial part of the build was fine, but, then getting it shipped took about 20 unanswered emails and around a 4-6 week wait, I got the saw in top notch condition when it finally arrived, but, the messing around left a bad taste in my mouth.

Aaron.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 18, 2013)

SCHallenger said:


> I thought your MS201T had the "full treatment"=muff mod & timing advance?



Yes it does and Brad did a great job on it.


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 18, 2013)

My post wasn't about the guys ripping me off,its about not reaching where its supposed to go.

Maybe some day i'll send my 562 off




Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I had a saw get lost in the mail once. That's one out of about 500 or so that I've done. I replaced that saw with a nicer one....
> 
> Do your homework, know who you are dealing with......



Dam right! I read and watched AS threads for over a year before my first post. In that time I figured whos who and who I wanted to do business with. I emailed Randy in Dec 2011 about doing my (at the time) Echo cs520. During that build there were 42 email communications that went back and forth between us (I still have them). It wasn't until he did the thread on that saw in Jan 2012 that I made my first post. Since then he has done 15-16 saws for me. I found my builder (and friend), have never had a problem, and have no reason to consider sending my work elsewhere. The only bad part about having a Mastermind saw is the "wait", but if you stop and think about it.... there's a reason for it. Usually by the time I get a saw done and am ready to pick it up, I've already found the next one so I can make the most of the trip up to see him.


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 18, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> My post wasn't about the guys ripping me off,its about not reaching where its supposed to go.
> 
> Maybe some day i'll send my 562 off
> 
> ...


I agree. Luckily I have Randy 90 miles from my house. Id worry about sending an expensive saw out too. Use UPS or FedEx.


----------



## z71mike (Nov 18, 2013)

I've sent guns that are worth more than my saws, without a problem. Just need to purchase the right class of service. I won't ship bottom class.


----------



## Nitroman (Nov 18, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> Found the best way to start this 3120 is pull it to top dead center slowly then recoil and pull. Gets rid of ripping the cord out of you fingers.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk



To prevent damage to tendons go here and begin using these:
http://www.ironmind.com/ironmind/opencms/Main/captainsofcrush.html

Having torn tendons in my hand I start saws like this: I use the tips of my fingers, as if I was hanging onto a windowsill, pull to just before TDC and then give a mighty yank. I do NOT grip the entire recoil handle. It also helps on the big saws to use snogo starting handles.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 18, 2013)

Nitroman said:


> To prevent damage to tendons go here and begin using these:
> http://www.ironmind.com/ironmind/opencms/Main/captainsofcrush.html
> 
> Having torn tendons in my hand I start saws like this: I use the tips of my fingers, as if I was hanging onto a windowsill, pull to just before TDC and then give a mighty yank. I do NOT grip the entire recoil handle. It also helps on the big saws to use snogo starting handles.




How is that 3120 running Roger?


----------



## Nitroman (Nov 19, 2013)

I hang my head in shame to tell you I haven't even unpacked it. 

Shall I pull out some excuses? We've broken all records for high temps Oct. and Nov. RAIN, rain and more rain. Did I mention it has been raining the last three or four months? I pulled some muscle in my back, was out of work for a week. Doc told me not to exercise for at least a month. Ironic thing was I had planned to begin lifting weights again just that week.

I haven't lifted anything since I put the box in my storage.

Sorry (hanging head in shame and scuffing shoe in dust[mud]).


----------



## zogger (Nov 19, 2013)

Nitroman said:


> I hang my head in shame to tell you I haven't even unpacked it.
> 
> Shall I pull out some excuses? We've broken all records for high temps Oct. and Nov. RAIN, rain and more rain. Did I mention it has been raining the last three or four months? I pulled some muscle in my back, was out of work for a week. Doc told me not to exercise for at least a month. Ironic thing was I had planned to begin lifting weights again just that week.
> 
> ...



Just moving a 3120 around in the box would qualify as lifting weights...kinda sorta...


----------



## gregsl (Nov 19, 2013)

I have no dogs or even puppies in this fight but I did read every post from the beginning in hopes that the last post would provide some closure for everybody.

I'm glad it seems that closure was reached and people are getting their saws back.

I suppose this thing happens everyday in the business world but maybe not to such a tight knit community like AS. Word travels fast, especially on here whether the word is good or bad.

G


----------



## jayhawkinmi (Nov 19, 2013)

Greg--yes members are getting or did get their saws back from Stumpy--most likely due to intervention from other members. However, there are some members (me included) that are getting the Stumpy treatment from Moody. This is particularly ironic based on Moody's representations and responses in this thread regarding Stumpy.

The adverse impact of this situation is that it brings an unwarranted reputation to all builders (see KanJax comment above) when there are trustworthy builders with a long and stellar reputation.

Lesson learned from my experience--use a trusted and longstanding source for work on a saw.


----------



## Wolfcsm (Nov 19, 2013)

I want to say that STUMPY built me two great saws. His friendship at the GTG we have both been at was great. Always there to help and teach this neofite. It is a shame that issues have sullied the good work he has done for a number of us.

There are a number of other builders and moders on AS that can and will give great service to anyone who wants to have a moded saw. And, that beast of an 880 is really fun to use (only for a short time) in big Oak here or when I need to noodle down rounds so that I can move them. The two smaller saws that STUMPY did for me are the two I go to most of the time for work around the house and on the firewood pile.

Keep STUMPY in your heart and hope that he can work out his issues and come back to the AS family.

Hal


----------



## sunfish (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes, it is a shame! Stumpy was gettin good at this and making good progress. As far as I know, everyone got their saws back, but it's still a mystery what happened?

As far as Moody goes, a new thread should be started. He seemed a little unstable from the get go?


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2013)

Stumpy is a good guy, strange stuff can happen even to good guys. I do wish he would have told us happened. 

Heck Moody seems like a good feller too. Let's let him sign in and tell us what's going on with him.


----------



## labdad (Nov 19, 2013)

Never met either one of these fellers, but have been in the trick bag before and I learned never to judge until you are wearing their shoes. Pressure can make a sensible man make bad decisions...just saying


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Stumpy is a good guy, strange stuff can happen even to good guys. I do wish he would have told us happened.
> 
> Heck Moody seems like a good feller too. Let's let him sign in and tell us what's going on with him.



Only builder I can vouch for is the one on Cuddle Ln......... haven't had a reason to look elsewhere. Doesn't make sense to have a newb work on a $1k saw when for the same money you can get an experienced builder that delivers consistant results.


----------



## Hinerman (Nov 19, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> Found the best way to start this 3120 is pull it to top dead center slowly then recoil and pull. Gets rid of ripping the cord out of you fingers.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


 


Nitroman said:


> Having torn tendons in my hand I start saws like this: I use the tips of my fingers, as if I was hanging onto a windowsill, pull to just before TDC and then give a mighty yank. I do NOT grip the entire recoil handle. It also helps on the big saws to use snogo starting handles.


 
How do you know when you are at Top Dead Center? Are you talking about the piston being at the top of the cylinder? Please explain.


----------



## z71mike (Nov 19, 2013)

Yup. Give it a slow pull until you feel it compress at the top of the stroke. It'll noticably bind up. Then return the rewind spring and give her a rip.

Like starting a 250R without beaking your shin on recoil backlash.


----------



## Hinerman (Nov 19, 2013)

z71mike said:


> Yup. Give it a slow pull until you feel it compress at the top of the stroke. It'll noticably bind up. Then return the rewind spring and give her a rip.
> 
> Like starting a 250R without beaking your shin on recoil backlash.


 
I will see if I can feel what you are talking about when I get home tonight. Does it matter if you have a compression release or not? Thanks


----------



## zogger (Nov 19, 2013)

Hinerman said:


> I will see if I can feel what you are talking about when I get home tonight. Does it matter if you have a compression release or not? Thanks



That method works well with any yank start engine.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2013)

Who you callin a Yank?


----------



## barneyrb (Nov 19, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Who you callin a Yank?


Ya live north of me and talk funny........if it quacks it's gotta be a duck......


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Ya live north of me and talk funny........if it quacks it's gotta be a duck......




I like ya and all there Randy.......but you're trying to hurt muh heart. This can not end well ya know.


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 19, 2013)

he thinks we talk funny in tn. I thought we sounded just right


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 19, 2013)

Glad to see ya back.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 19, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> he thinks we talk funny in tn. I thought we sounded just right




If I send a saw down there for a little massage will it come back sounding different than if I had a Yankee work on it out here?


----------



## labdad (Nov 19, 2013)

What kind of accent do you Tennessee guys have, I fish a lot in eastern Tennessee and those people don't talk much different than southern Illinois. That must be one of those eastern accents like saying rad e ator...


----------



## bryanr2 (Nov 19, 2013)

It's just a slow Southern Drawl.

My wife's voice sounds like a cross between Dolly Parton and Elly May Clampett from the orig Beverly Hillbillies. It's "real sweet on the ear." I can listen to her talk for hours.... as long as she isn't talking directly to me.


----------



## z71mike (Nov 19, 2013)

My wife is a Bronx girl. And that's all I'm gonna say about that hahaha


----------



## Lark-o (Nov 20, 2013)

Everybody knooows Minnesotans sound the moost sophistimacated.


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 20, 2013)

I moved north and stayed about 5 yrs. while there I kept asking folks why they used all those extra vowels and stuff in there words.just sayin


----------



## Lark-o (Nov 20, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> I moved north and stayed about 5 yrs. while there I kept asking folks why they used all those extra vowels and stuff in there words.just sayin


 Did they tilt their head slightly trying to figure out what you had just said??


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 20, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> I moved north and stayed about 5 yrs. while there I kept asking folks why they used all those extra vowels and stuff in there words.just sayin



Some parts of Up North were settled by eastern Europeans, who in the old country did not have vowels (sad, I know). You can only imagine the thrill they felt when they reached Minnesoootaaah, land where the vowels roam freely.


----------



## Lark-o (Nov 20, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Some parts of Up North were settled by eastern Europeans, who in the old country did not have vowels (sad, I know). You can only imagine the thrill they felt when they reached Minnesoootaaah, land where the vowels roam freely.


 Depends on how much ive had to drink. Some say I make most sense after having a couple 13-14.


----------



## moody (Nov 21, 2013)

jayhawkinmi said:


> It is sad. Unfortunately some of us end up as a beta to determine who the charlatans are.



I'm sorry for the situation and I've posted a thread to explain. I don't expect you to be happy for the delay. I'll ask nothing of anyone but a chance to defend myself before I get attached to the Stumpy situation


----------



## svk (Nov 22, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Some parts of Up North were settled by eastern Europeans, who in the old country did not have vowels (sad, I know). You can only imagine the thrill they felt when they reached Minnesoootaaah, land where the vowels roam freely.



I love people from Texas, in my opinion they are the most kind and respectful people in this nation.

But it drives me nuts that just about everyone of them points out that I talk funny.


----------

